# Stag location: within about 100 miles of Limerick?



## LimerickMan (6 Mar 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking for ideas for a location for a stag party in June/July within about 100 miles of Limerick. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2008)

*Re: Stag location*

Just back from one in Liverpool, great spot but too far for you. Went to one in November on Inis mor, the biggest island of the Aran islands. was good fun then so must be better in summer.


----------



## brodiebabe (8 Mar 2008)

*Re: Stag location*

How about having it in Limerick so you don't put all your friends under financial pressure to travel, pay for a hotel, etc.


----------



## macnas (9 Mar 2008)

Lisdoonvarna is THE place for stags


----------



## johndoe64 (9 Mar 2008)

went to Kinsale on one had a great laugh and stayed here [broken link removed] rates are good as all we wanted was a place to crash, organised a bus down and back, it was a couple of years back but I think it worked out about €70 a man for the bus and the accomodation.


----------



## so-crates (10 Mar 2008)

Just a suggestion, since it is a stag, chances are there might be a bevy or twenty consumed, look for destinations that are fairly easily accessible by train (bus + hangover .... <shudder>), you could travel as a group then and nurse hangovers without having to worry about driving (at least that was the logic I applied when I had to do that!) So look along the Limerick - Dublin, Limerick -Cork and Limerick - Tralee routes for any activities like skirmishing or quad biking, most decent sized towns have a good nightlife so it is the other things you want to sort like accommodation and daytime stuff.
Otherwise I will plug my hometown  it has a good reputation for nights out and there is quite a good selection of accommodation. I would recommend booking chalets or holiday homes or apartments as if you are in hotel rooms there isn't anywhere that you can all gather without being in a bar etc. For accommodation listing in Carlow try here [broken link removed].


----------



## wishbone (10 Mar 2008)

Kilkenny is great, or what about even somewhere closer to home like Ennis or Cork?


----------



## LimerickMan (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the help lads, seriously considering the Aran Islands option. Inis Mor is the best of them I suppose? Any advice on accomodation for abut 20 lads? Is it possible to rent self catering houses by the weekend?


----------



## bleary (11 Mar 2008)

Lahinch -good food,pubs and you can try surfing out


----------



## seánieboy (11 Mar 2008)

lisdoon or the aran islands would be good for a stag but god no not lahinch only if youre doing the surfing cause the pubs are crap and no after hours they close way too early altogether its mostly family orientated


----------



## DavyJones (11 Mar 2008)

When I was there (inis mor) 3 of the 5 bars where open. we stayed in the only hotel which isn't that old. it was great craic and the group stayed together all night, a few of the lads had guitars and we attracted quite a group by the end of the night. there was a good crowd around and plenty of pretty ladies to look at, and that was november! book early for summer, i'd say it gets very busy.


----------



## steph1 (11 Mar 2008)

Hope the groom to be wasn't eyeing up the prett ladies


----------

